# Boredem Killers



## AnthonyH (Jun 11, 2010)

Someone please list a bunch of boredem killers I AM SOOO BORED D:


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 11, 2010)

Cubing.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 11, 2010)

Go learn something interesting.


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

Beatboxing


Or you could eat something.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> Beatboxing
> 
> 
> *Or you could eat something*.



That's kind of how you get overweight. By eating when you're bored/depressed.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Beatboxing
> ...



That would explain it then. Dang.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 11, 2010)

Go to the gym.
It's the best place on Earth...
Duh.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 11, 2010)

Cube... or learn to ride a sk8board


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Cubing.



My fingers are dead from 'trying' to complete an avg 100



CuBeOrDiE said:


> or learn to ride a sk8board


Skateboards cost a lot of money


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Beatboxing
> ...



Then don't get bored.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 11, 2010)

If you can't do an AO100, you really need to practice more.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 11, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> If you can't do an AO100, you really need to practice more.



this


----------



## bwatkins (Jun 11, 2010)

get some hobbies...its that simple.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 11, 2010)

make a useless thread


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 11, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> Chat or become a fan of every useless page you see on facebook LOL
> EDIT: Sleeping could be an option



LOL
THUMBS UP TO YOU! (Y)


----------



## ianini (Jun 11, 2010)

> Skateboards cost a lot of money



Get a job.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 11, 2010)

sporcle.com


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 11, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> sporcle.com


yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 11, 2010)

Play FFIX? (Again?)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Boredom? What's that?


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 11, 2010)

on my new post this Thread said 21 replies and 20 views. lol. I just thought that was KIND OF funny. When I usually get bored I cube... when I get bored of cubing I find something new to learn or update.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 11, 2010)

ianini said:


> > Skateboards cost a lot of money
> 
> 
> 
> Get a job.



I'm only 13.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 11, 2010)

Go to papa murphy's and sell their pizza cards for them or get a paper route. lol


----------



## Dionz (Jun 11, 2010)

go talk to deaf people


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 11, 2010)

Read *every* post on *every* thread on speedsolving.com


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lick your elbow, and never stop trying until you achieve it. If you succeed, lick the very top of your head. Once again, never stop trying to achieve your ultimate goal.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 11, 2010)

Get into minesweeper.
Try to be able to type really fasts.
StepMania.
facebook all day and kill your time (I do this far too much )
Go and watch *all* CollegeHumor videos.
Watch/make some por.....erm, youtube videos
gogo jflysim
get friends or something (lol _hypocrisy_)
Play an instrument, and get good at it.
Burn stuff at your local creek/forest (killed a few months of spare time...)
Memorize pi.
become a boss.
get a job.
Get a tootsie pop and see how many licks it takes to get to the center of the tootsie pop.
Tell me what to get my mom for her birthday tomorrow.

Oh, and cube!!!!!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought the title of this thread was "Boner Killers" at first.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I thought the title of this thread was "Boner Killers" at first.


2 minute typing test. 
Really. It works. 


http://hi-games.net/typing-test/
I'll leave it at that.
<_<


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jerk off.

or

Realise that doing nothing is better than feed yourself with passive entertainment.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 11, 2010)

Cure cancer.
GOGOGO!


----------



## Bierproever (Jun 11, 2010)

SUPER MARIO CROSSOVER (just google it and play, thank me later)


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 11, 2010)

Porn


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 11, 2010)

eat a camoteque


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 11, 2010)

learn to spell words correctly..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 11, 2010)

try swallowing your tongue.

or square dance in a circle

walk in diagonal line


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 11, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Boredom? What's that?


+1



waffle=ijm said:


> or square dance in a circle


or square a circle


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 11, 2010)

Kill yourself.


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2010)

Attempt to divide by zero.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 11, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Kill yourself.



listen to BigGreen


----------



## Edmund (Jun 11, 2010)

Take up a sport: im starting lax to cure my boredom. also video games can be good ones. Have a big mix of the games you do (example: I'm currently in the middle of a dynasty mode on NHL 06 for the gamecube but i also am playing a lot of fps on xbox 360 live.) Or just chill-ax with friends. Just have a good mix. It's not about what to do but just that you're doing different things.



Sa967St said:


> Mitch15 said:
> 
> 
> > sporcle.com
> ...



YES!!! Sporcle is awesome. Especially when you're new cause there are so many games.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 11, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > > Skateboards cost a lot of money
> ...



get some street smarts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmmV5ixah7Q


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Kill yourself.
> ...


an hero


----------



## shelley (Jun 11, 2010)

Become a regular on Reddit (or Digg or any other social news aggregator site). Learn to type in Dvorak and do lots of typing tests until you've matched or exceeded your typing speed in Qwerty. Build a website. Install and learn to use Linux. Learn BLD. Learn big cube BLD. Learn to juggle.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 11, 2010)

Play Exit Path


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jun 11, 2010)

since you have a ff9 image, you should go get excalibur 2 for Steiner. Or like... download a free music making demo and make cool techno music. Who knows, you could be the next MC PeePants


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 11, 2010)

Game.
Call of Duty 4.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jun 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Game.
> Call of Duty 4.



you made me lose the game. Hey, there's something to do, go win the game


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 11, 2010)

Clean
Read an AP Euro textbook

(That's what I'm supposed to be doing >_>)


----------

